# Streaming extrem langsam



## TheMoneyTeam (5. Juni 2017)

Hallo,
ich habe eine 50k Leitung bei der Telekom. Jedoch jedes mal wenn ich Filme Streamen will zum Beispiel auf Burning Series oder Hdfilme
dauert es ewig bis diese Laden. Auch während des Schauens lädt es immer wieder, sodass es absolut nervig ist.

Wenn ich Dateien downloade in Steam oder Origin habe ich locker die 5MB/s und auch unter Wie ist meine IP habe ich die 5MB/s.

Nur im Browser habe ich immer diese langsame Internetverbindung. Hab inzwischen auch von Chrome auf Opera gewechselt, was jedoch
nichts genützt hat.

Irgendwelche Lösungen?


----------



## Tolotos66 (5. Juni 2017)

Hilfreich wäre noch Deine restliche Hardware. Vorallem der Router. Z.B. bei der Fritzbox kann man in den Einstellungen, bestimmte Anwendungen(wie Streaming,Gaming u.a.), priorisieren.
Gruß T.


----------



## TheMoneyTeam (5. Juni 2017)

Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Hilfreich wäre noch Deine restliche Hardware. Vorallem der Router. Z.B. bei der Fritzbox kann man in den Einstellungen, bestimmte Anwendungen(wie Streaming,Gaming u.a.), priorisieren.
> Gruß T.



Router: Speedport W 925V

WLAn Stick: FRITZ!WLAN Stick N v2

Alter Desktop PC mit 8GB, Ram und Intel Pentium G620


----------



## SilasHammig (5. Juni 2017)

Ich hoffe dir ist ebenfalls bewusst, dass das Streaming auf bs.to und so keine rechtliche Grauzone mehr ist und somit illegal Es gab vor einigen Wochen ein Urteil dazu). Also nur als wink mit dem Zaunpfahl 
Bezüglich deines Problems kann auch die Telekom mit ihrem Routing Probleme machen. Oder die Streamhoster verfügen über Zuwenig Leitungskapazität um alle Klienten zu versorgen.


----------



## blautemple (8. Juni 2017)

Wie sieht es dann in den einschlägigen legalen Portalen aus?
Das da bei bs und co was lagged wunder mich nämlich wenig


----------

